# Leftist news on gun Control they don't want you to hear



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny I had to read this first on indiansforguns.com rather than on any US site.

Harvard Gun-control Study Destroys Gun-control Agenda


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure why they needed to do a study when we've been telling them this for years!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not about the people being safe. Reports like these have been known for years and ignored. It's about the elitists agenda and control of the people. Take the right to bear arms and you get complete power and control.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Well said everyone , good post . Everyone go out and buy some more guns .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism is based on lies and emotions. Truth and facts are the first casualties in promoting the communist/socialist/progressive/liberal agenda.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

How dare those Harvard people trying to confuse what liberals feel with facts.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well duh!Reading the article at the end liberals were asked to support the cause by putting a gun free home sign up, wonder why they said no!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Real Old Man,

The media is increasingly made up of liberal hacks with agendas and the sheer fact that they have not reported on a Harvard Study on Guns is disgusting. 

I will send this study to CNN and MSNBC, I'm serious I find the anchors at these networks email addresses and will send this to them.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah both sides want to disarm people and have complete control. We have to push for education in school. I loved hunters education when you teach kids to love hunting and fishing they will be comfortable with it even if they don't do that with there parents. I bet lots of kids all bored in the cites would love to get out.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good source. Another good source that I have posted before is the 2013 CDC report on gun violence. You remember the one ordered by Barry in an executive action? I must have missed when he spoke to the nation about the finding? A piece from the study....



> "Defensive uses of guns by crime victims is a common occurrence, although the exact number remains disputed. *Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year, in the context of about 300,000 violent crimes involving firearms in 2008."
> *
> It was also discovered that when guns are used in self-defense the victims consistently have lower injury rates than those who are unarmed, even compared with those who used other forms of self-defense.
> 
> The study admitted that the results of interventions for reducing gun violence have been mixed, including strategies such as background checks and restriction of certain types of firearms, as well as having stricter penalties for illegal gun use. However, the study did reveal that "unauthorized gun possession or use is associated with higher rates of firearm violence than legal possession of guns." In other words, law-breaking criminals are the ones most responsible for gun violence, not law-abiding citizens.


https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/1


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's a small minority ... but I'd say 10% of the 50% white conservative females that didn't vote for Hellery - had trouble with her antigun/violence platform screamed at their segment of the voting public ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure why they needed to do a study when we've been telling them this for years!


"telling them for years" doesn't give them a grant. If you want to see what a lotto winner looks like on pay day watch a college professor with a phat government grant assigned to him/her.


----------

